# Best stripper for removing paint



## mark DRP (Apr 19, 2011)

I am painting a 100 year old house, and they want everything down to the bare wood.I have tried the Sherwin Williams stripper that was junk,the Zinsser strip fast work good but was wondering if anyone knew of a stripper that works better than the zinsser.I know there is lead paint and am certified, and yes the house looks like a crime scene.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like blondes, sometimes ill switch it up and go with a brunette

Try klean strip


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

Is the house empty. Can it be soda blasted. I used to use [newTec.]don't know if its still in business.


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 25, 2011)

I would suggest fire stripper - works very fast:thumbup: joking..


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Google benco sales in Crossville TN & ask for Benny.


----------



## buddy26 (Jun 21, 2012)

Try a product called Dads Easy Spray works fast and very well


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd go with a brunette, about 5'-6"....:whistling


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

soy based stripper...costly but eco friendly...meaning you will still have your fingers and lungs.


----------

